# PHPMyAdmin mag nicht

## MTZ

HiHo,

ich habe das Problem das wenn ich auf PHPMyAdmin zugreifen will ueber meinen Broweser kommt die Meldung:

```

Die MySQL-Erweiterung konnte nicht geladen werden.

Bitte überprüfen Sie Ihre PHP-Konfiguration!

```

Apache ist am laufen, MySQL auch. Idee ?

----------

## razorbuzz

hi,

wenn du phpmyadmin 2.2.6 einstezt muss in der config.inc.php folgendes mit sicherheit eingetragen sein:

$cfgPmaAbsoluteUri = 'http://localhost/phpmyadmin';

erstell mal eine test.php und rufe die dann mit http://localhost/test.php aus deinem webverzeichniss /home/httpd/htdocs/ auf.

copy an paste:

<?php

phpinfo();

?>

dort sollten auch die variablen dann des mysql servers angezeigt werden.

datadir usw.

damit kannst du auch gleich probieren, ob php auf dem server richtig interpretiert wird.

siehst du nur den o.g. text dann solltes du noch

emerge net-www/apache dev-lang/php 

ebuild /var/db/pkg/dev-lang/php-4.1.2-r7/php-4.1.2-r7.ebuild config

ausführen  :Wink: 

ps.: ich geh mal davon aus das du auch 

cd /usr/bin

mysql_install_db

aufgerufen hast; sonst hat mysql nämlich gar kein benutzer tabellen...

----------

## cyc

ich denke der fehler liegt daran dass php kein mysql support hat. dafür musst du in deiner use-variablen mysql hinzufügen oder erst mysql emergen und danach php.

----------

## MTZ

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ich denke der fehler liegt daran dass php kein mysql support hat. dafür musst du in deiner use-variablen mysql hinzufügen oder erst mysql emergen und danach php.
> 
> 

 

Genau, ich habe geschaut - es ist bei configure angegeben OHNE MYSQL. 

Momentan bin ich aber etwas verwirrt mit der USE Variable ... wo finde ich die nochmal ?

----------

## razorbuzz

etc/make.conf ( und _nur_ hier ändern ) nicht in make.defaults!

# USE= mysql...und waste sonst noch brauchst

raute entfernen und wohlfühlen

#

gruss razor

----------

## MTZ

Habe PHP neu kompiliert - nun geht alles. Danke  :Very Happy: 

----------

## citizen428

 *MTZ wrote:*   

> Momentan bin ich aber etwas verwirrt mit der USE Variable ... wo finde ich die nochmal ?

 

Lies dir vielleicht mal das HOWTO durch wenn du Zeit hast, die USE Variable ist ja nicht ganz unwichtig.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/use-howto.html

----------

